# Parlee thread



## Thorn Bait (Feb 3, 2004)

So let's see them...

Mine is just over a year old now, Z2.


----------



## MWT (Nov 12, 2002)

Here's my Z1x - great bike.


----------



## wgp (Oct 4, 2005)

Just adding mine too, purchased in Sept 07 - how come there's no Parlee forum, eh?

Hoping the newer Parlee owners will add their candy too to this thread -


----------



## EllisO (Feb 3, 2008)

*My Custom Z1SL*

My Custom Z1SL


----------



## 1centaur (Nov 3, 2003)

Here is my Z1x


----------

